# a positive read for those struggling to ttc #2 or just ttc....



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

dh and i have struggling to ttc #2 for over a year with one mc in december which has left us devasted. i have also been diagnosed with slightly raised FSH levels, AF is all over the place, no EWCM.......

Since mc i went into ultra crazy mode on the message boards and googling everything driving myself nuts but have taken a step back from it all. Actually I wasn't much better all last year ttc.... 

Anyway, I have just read "inconceivable" by julia indichova, i had to get it from amazon as the mainstream bookshops don't stock it! 

With a very high FSH at 40 something she was told she would never have #2 naturally but she did in a matter of 8 months with changes towards her lifestyle, diet, outlook ..... book tells all. definately worth the read. 

I just wanted to share with you ladies that there is hope, we just have to believe! since reading the book i've found myself talking to my little girl and i know that when the time is right she will appear ...

x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi supernoodle

Thanks for that, might have to get it, could do with some positive thinking right now!!!
All the best with ttc #2.

Faithful xx


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi faithful,

all i know is i realise that all this obsessing and worrying is not healthy and probably doesn't help.

when we got our bfp in november it was the month we were so fed up with the whole ttc business and just went with the flow, go figure eh, but we're back to the drawing board now after our mc!

anyway, check out these testimonials, sure to give you a boost! http://www.fertileheart.com/testimonials.php

all the best to you too! 
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link that is not supported by Fertility Friends


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi supernoodle
Sorry to hear about your troubles and we all know about obsessing but at least on here we all know how we feel and sometimes it cannot be helped.  We are all here to help each other.
the other day when I was feeling good I so wanted to start a positivity thread and then have gone down again but perhaps we should start a thread with positive thoughts and things we are grateful about !! 
I have read the book and may have another look at it now and will then pass it on to anyone.
The only thing I found is not sure how she had the time to have a house, dh, job, dd and do all the juicing, yoga, pilates, reading, other classes etc and when she said she used to do it in her bathroom not to wake her hubby I wondered when she slept. I struggle enough sometimes just with house, ds, dh and no job and a overactive mind.  I just wondered how she managed and if you think about it she was obsessing to do all that stuff.  Dont mean to be negative and it was a fab story and happy ending I am just not sure if I could sustain that level and enjoy my dh/ds/life!
perhaps another idea would be any other positive books we know 
Good luck


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi suszy,

i totally hear and understand what you mean juggling dh, ds etc, she does seem like a bit of a superwoman but it was quite inspirational for me nevertheless so for now I will enjoy a bit of positivity! who knows where i will be next week!!   week before last i was in a very dark place! 

i joined her european phone circle last week and found it quite comforting.

people keep telling me that when #2 arrives it's a whole new ball game and i believe them... so it's nice to enjoy this special time with dh, ds and me for now even though there is obviously a little person missing in our family!! 

however having said that i do worry that if i can't manage to find time for myself now with just 1 then how will i be able to cope with #2 so her book does kinda make sense and i don't diss her for doing stuff for herself as i think it's important not to lose track of who you are.... i'm not going to follow everything she does, but i did a few asana moves (arms in air stretch up...) to give space for the reproductive organs and it felt good!  i am only going to take what i want from her book...

i like your idea of positivity thread and positive books would be fab!! 

good luck hon! 
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

DEar Supernoodle
You know I wll really try and read it again, perhaps i was not in an open mind when reading it and you are right a few of the moves would not do any harm.  What is the eurpeoan phone circle all about??
It is hard the whole process, do you fancy coming over to the secondary chat thread - now renamed Feb/marc - we all in the same boat with one waiting for the next one - we very friendly.
good luck
love
susie


----------

